

Security Flaw: JDate leaves user images exposed to easy hack - yanivf
http://geektime.com/2013/06/27/exclusive-jdate-security-flaw-leaves-user-images-exposed-to-easy-hack-even-deleted-ones/

======
moranit
OMG! this is horrible. privacy is totally dead. how can we be sure that when
we take our name and profile from a website, it will delete the information?

